# Need to fill nail holes in drywall, what to use?



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

I need to fill many little nail holes in the drywall in my house before priming. There are also some larger screw holes that I would like to fill. What is the eaisest way to do this and have it come out nice. Thanks.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

The small nail holes can easily be filled with lightweight spacking. You should be able to use it on the screw holes also, but they may require a touch with some fine sand paper. BY "small" nail holes, I assume you are talking about old holes from picture hanging and such, not from drywall installation.


----------



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

Exactly. They are very thin from small pictures on the wall. The screw holes are a little larger but not very large. Do you sand it with 600 grit sand paper or is that too smooth?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Use a non-shrink spackle.
Coat at least 2 X.
If the paper surface of the drywall is "pronounced" (above the wall surface)...First - bang it or "push" it flat or indent it. 
Then spackle it over.
When relatively smooth, sand with a 100 to 120 grit sandpaper. Sand lightly.
Prime the area, and paint.


----------

